# Sump / fuge question



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i have drawn a crude design of my sump approx 20 or 30 gal sump:

can i add macro algea and sand in the area of my sump that is devided along with a
light to create a fuge? also, the power head return has a hole for an air line, should 
that be capped off for more flow to the skimmer?

i have run out of room under my cabinet, so adding another tank for a fuge will not 
be an opption, WILL IT WORK?

thanks, 
Dennis


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

i wouldnt add sand there. it is very turbulent and the sand would never settle. is there any way to modify your sump. if so, see if you can set it up like this:

adjust the height of the gate between the return and skimmer sections according to how much water the skimmer needs to be in to achieve max effeciency. adjust teh gate between the fuge and skimmer to the volume you want your fuge to be. you will need a light for the algae. i think that adding that small of an amount of algae wont yeild any difference in water quality of your tank


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

redbellyjx © said:


> i wouldnt add sand there. it is very turbulent and the sand would never settle. is there any way to modify your sump. if so, see if you can set it up like this:
> 
> adjust the height of the gate between the return and skimmer sections according to how much water the skimmer needs to be in to achieve max effeciency. adjust teh gate between the fuge and skimmer to the volume you want your fuge to be. you will need a light for the algae. i think that adding that small of an amount of algae wont yeild any difference in water quality of your tank


thats one way to do it but i dont see were the water is comming into the sump from?

this is a common way of doing it, you dont want your skimmer in the same compartment as the return pump becuase it can introduce micro bubbles to the display and you really want bubble traps atleast between the fuge and the return pump chamber, not quite as important between the intake from teh tank or the skimmer to the fuge..

most skimmers should have an adjustable level via the height of the return outlet so you nly need to make sure of two things teh height of the chamber is deep enough for the fuge with out being too high for the skimmer but you can alway put some something under the simmer to elevate it but its also important to keep enough room for teh overflow from the tank if the power goes out


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

well that answered that question, no fuge in the sump then. what about the Powerhead question
air inlet capped off?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

assclown said:


> well that answered that question, no fuge in the sump then. what about the Powerhead question
> air inlet capped off?


ok i re read your post,.. it depends on the design of the skimmer, on mine that line for the power head is connected to a hose that goes back to the intake side of the powerhead to circulate more bubble through i guess


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

the way it is now, it lets a lot of water escape from there rather than shooting it
into the skimmer. if i hold my finger over it, it lets more water flow into the skimmer


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

this is how mine is set up ive never set it up with the line off so no clue what it would do..


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

all its doing is lessing the flow into the skimmer, might just cap it off and get 100% flow into skimmer


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

assclown said:


> all its doing is lessing the flow into the skimmer, might just cap it off and get 100% flow into skimmer


ok but whats driving the air into the skimmer?

how many GPH is the pump and what kind of skimmer is it?


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

sorry, used skimmer and pump....









i think the pump is an ac, the skimmer has an air port at the intake and is letting bubbles
in the chamber, no worries there, just flow from the p/h is cut down and blowing circulation
in the sump....pic included


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

assclown said:


> sorry, used skimmer and pump....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think you have two options one block it or two get the proper size tube and use a lenght of it that will be long enough to be higher then the water level in the skimmer, that sould cause it to pull in more air. more air equalr more bubble which for a skimmer is never a bad thing


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i cut off the intake tube with the the holes for the air intake...much better...!!!!


----------

